# Have you seen the latest TV ad from the "nations biggest cycle seller"



## festival (22 Jun 2013)

I have seen halfords current TV bike ad a couple of times now and while I generally struggle to say much good about the company, I have to say its very clever and entertaining.

They have improved various aspects of their business over the years, such as better products , click and collect and on line ordering.

On paper at least, there are some excellent customer offers but in reality the good is generally spoilt by the poor customer experience.
But I must say, they do a good TV bike advert.


----------



## Nearly there (22 Jun 2013)

Yeah its a good advert


----------



## Nearly there (22 Jun 2013)

View: http://youtu.be/HNdObl46C1M


----------



## 400bhp (22 Jun 2013)

Feelgood ad-nice


----------



## youngoldbloke (22 Jun 2013)

Nah - don't like it.


----------



## G3CWI (22 Jun 2013)

festival said:


> I have seen halfords current TV bike ad a couple of times now and while I generally struggle to say much good about the company, I have to say its very clever and entertaining.
> 
> They have improved various aspects of their business over the years, such as better products , click and collect and on line ordering.
> 
> ...



Like it but hey are some of those folks on the phone?


----------



## DiddlyDodds (22 Jun 2013)

very enjoyable


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (22 Jun 2013)

Very good advert. Hope they can back it up with product and knowledge.


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Jun 2013)

Like.


----------



## Sara_H (22 Jun 2013)

Good ad! I also liked the one last year that had cycling and camping, my two favourite things!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (22 Jun 2013)

youngoldbloke said:


> Nah - don't like it.


 
thought it was just me that didn't find it warming and lovely, seems more pisstakey than affectionate, but I'm in one of those oversensitive phases about riding a bike right now.


----------



## thegravestoneman (23 Jun 2013)

Dunno if it works as intended, I had to go and get a 99 with flake from the ice cream man the minute he showed up outside.


----------



## on the road (23 Jun 2013)

This ad came on the telly about an hour and a half ago but it was a shortened version with a Motty style commentator but the shortened version seemed to make it a bit rubbish.


----------



## G3CWI (23 Jun 2013)

So cycling is for everyone and you don't have to wear a helmet. Two good messages.


----------



## Pale Rider (23 Jun 2013)

I wonder how many times the bloke had to go over the handlebars before they got it right.


----------



## Cycleops (23 Jun 2013)

Trying to say cycling is for everyone, which it does brilliantly. Like them or loathe them Halfords are the biggest cycle retailer in the UK.


----------



## Archie_tect (23 Jun 2013)

Pity the main messages I got from it were that:
- cyclists are angry,
- unreasonably aggressive, even with each other,
- are litter-louts,
- don't care about anything but themselves,
- have no respect for others, and,
- have an arrogant yet desperate need to be the first at everything

... in fact are totally sad people....
...but hey, it's only an advert and I'm sure non-cyclists will appreciate the subliminal reinforcement.


----------



## aces_up1504 (23 Jun 2013)

Archie_tect said:


> Pity the main messages I got from it were that:
> - cyclists are angry,
> - unreasonably aggressive, even with each other,
> - are litter-louts,
> ...


 


Really you thought all that about the advert. A little OTT. Why not just take what the advert was designed as " Everyone can Cycle" and light hearted.


----------



## Archie_tect (23 Jun 2013)

Sadly, I think it's awful- sometimes adverts fail spectacularly, and I believe this is one of the worst I've ever seenI

... you have to agree sometimes adverts don't present their subject well- why do you think IKEA dropped their awful Gnome one!! That cost a small fortune to make and it was a disaster.

....I'm not sure which subliminal messages non-cyclists will take from it.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Jun 2013)

Archie_tect said:


> Pity the main messages I got from it were that:
> - *cyclists are angry,*
> *- unreasonably aggressive, even with each other,*
> *- are litter-louts,*
> ...


Some cyclists in London in particular and SE England generally are guilty of all of that and more...


----------



## SomethingLikeThat (23 Jun 2013)

Would have been nice if they had more without helmets. Other than that quite entertaining. Better than last summer's.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (23 Jun 2013)

It seemed more realistic than I lot of car ads I used to see back when I still watched TV. You know how it goes: the car's speeding along a pristine, untouched, perfectly-surfaced road that looks like an autobahn, with spectacular scenery, beautiful woman in the passenger seat, absolutely no traffic congestion, blah, blah, blah...


----------



## buggi (23 Jun 2013)

yea i like.


----------



## fossyant (23 Jun 2013)

Archie_tect said:


> Sadly, I think it's awful- sometimes adverts fail spectacularly, and I believe this is one of the worst I've ever seenI
> 
> ... you have to agree sometimes adverts don't present their subject well- why do you think IKEA dropped their awful Gnome one!! That cost a small fortune to make and it was a disaster.
> 
> ....I'm not sure which subliminal messages non-cyclists will take from it.



Did they. Shame as I hate Gnomes with a passion. Loved the advert.


----------



## wiggydiggy (24 Jun 2013)

Its not aimed at cyclists is it, I like it.  Anyone that doesn't like just because it doesnt talk to them is probably a bit snobbish!

Its windy outside and overcast, its probably going to rain soon. 3 years ago if you'd told me I'm about to cycle 6 odd miles to work (let alone just walk 1 to the station!) I'd have laughed, I think an advert like this will help more people get to where I am and others even further


----------



## Archie_tect (24 Jun 2013)

No, it isn't aimed at cyclists.... that's the whole point. It's supposed to be aimed at the millions of people that Halfords want to entice into their shops to buy their bikes...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Jun 2013)

Archie_tect said:


> No, it isn't aimed at cyclists.... that's the whole point. It's supposed to be aimed at the millions of people that Halfords want to entice into their shops to buy their bikes...


Yebbut....

There's millions of folk out there, many ?most? of them drivers, who are

_- angry,_
_ - unreasonably aggressive, even with each other,_
_ - are litter-louts,_
_ - don't care about anything but themselves,_
_ - have no respect for others, and,_
_ - have an arrogant yet desperate need to be the first at everything_

_ ... in fact are totally sad people...._

So maybe the psychology behind the advert is "look drivers cyclists are just like you"


----------



## Archie_tect (24 Jun 2013)

True Greg, but people tend to believe what they see, and I doubt people'll make the connection that it's an ironic commentary... including the young mums, teens, children, elderly and sports' fans, not just drivers.

Maybe I'm just not getting the joke!


----------



## lukasran (24 Jun 2013)

total scalp fest, wish my commute was like that. great ad.


----------



## Grayduff (24 Jun 2013)

A normal Sunday ride up the infamous Boxhill  .


----------



## jonny jeez (24 Jun 2013)

Archie_tect said:


> Pity the main messages I got from it were that:
> - cyclists are angry,
> - unreasonably aggressive, even with each other,
> - are litter-louts,
> ...


 
Couldn't agree more, I really HATE this advert. It puts back cycling...decades perhaps. It marginalises people into subsections and then takes the P1ss out of each section ending on the message that the six year old kid knows more than them. Anyone who was just starting to see cycling as an inclusive, interesting, positive and perhapos sexy sport is now well and truly put off.

Well done Halfords...what total numbties you are!

I especially hate the lycra lout impression, the safety geek stereotype, the "Hardcore" MTBer and the message/encouragement that's its okay to scare riders into crashing off the road, simply because they are not in your "group"... cause its a giggle innit!

I cannot believe that Halfords are happy to insult their ONLY audience in this way.

Totally crap advice from whoever commissioned this ad, Halfwits Halfords deserve to see their business fail with this approach, I suspect a 10 year, old who understood cycling, could of written a better campaign that keyed into the growing surge in popularity and inclusiveness that cycling  is was enjoying...I know I could have done.

Sigh


----------



## jonny jeez (24 Jun 2013)

aces_up1504 said:


> Really you thought all that about the advert. A little OTT. Why not just take what the advert was designed as " Everyone can Cycle" and light hearted.


 
I think you need to watch it again, then ask why they are dropping the price of their bikes by 50%


----------



## youngoldbloke (24 Jun 2013)

jonny jeez said:


> Couldn't agree more, I really HATE this advert. It puts back cycling...decades perhaps. It marginalises people into subsections and then takes the P1ss out of each section ending on the message that the six year old kid knows more than them. Anyone who was just starting to see cycling as an inclusive, interesting, positive and perhapos sexy sport is now well and truly put off.
> 
> Well done Halfords...what total numbties you are!
> 
> ...


Pretty much sums up my feelings too. Message seems to be: 'Weird people, and kids, ride bikes'


----------



## jonny jeez (24 Jun 2013)

shouldbeinbed said:


> but I'm in one of those oversensitive phases about riding a bike right now.


 

I don't think you are. I suspect your gut reaction was bang on.


----------



## Matthew_T (25 Jun 2013)

Its no good having a popular advert when the services and products they sell are still sh*t.


----------



## martint235 (25 Jun 2013)

I saw it for the first time last night. To be honest I just thought "Bikes". It's amazing how much people can read into a simple advert just so they've got somehting to get upset about.


----------



## Cyclopathic (25 Jun 2013)

I like it. It comes across more as an advert for cycling than for Halfords. It's fun and inclusive and it may get a few more people interested in getting out on a bike.


----------



## Cyclopathic (25 Jun 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Its no good having a popular advert when the services and products they sell are still sh*t.


 
I think it stands as an indictment of cycling generally. I have no particular love for Halfords, my experiences with them being mediocre at best but I think this advert is good. It shows cycling as an activity for everybody. Which it is.


----------



## Archie_tect (25 Jun 2013)

Just goes to show we're all different.


----------



## jonny jeez (25 Jun 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Its no good having a popular advert when the services and products they sell are still sh*t.


 
I'm not sure that's particularly fair, some Halfords stuff is pretty good and many of their staff are well trained, but they do employ cheap labour (usually school leavers and the like) and that will come at a cost as they learn the job before moving on to a "proper" bike shop


----------



## jonny jeez (25 Jun 2013)

martint235 said:


> I saw it for the first time last night. To be honest I just thought "Bikes". It's amazing how much people can read into a simple advert just so they've got somehting to get upset about.


 
Trust me, I don't go looking for things to get upset about, that's about as far away from my psyche as you can get...but this ad is just awful.

I think what winds me up the most is that a huge brand, with such a gigantic position in the market...perhaps in the UK in general and it still has no idea about cycling.


----------



## Risex4 (25 Jun 2013)

jonny jeez said:


> Trust me, I don't go looking for things to get upset about, that's about as far away from my psyche as you can get...but this ad is just awful.
> 
> I think what winds me up the most is that a huge brand, with such a gigantic position in the market...perhaps in the UK in general and it still has no idea about cycling.


 

Perhaps because the mass market they generally target are also - if I may be so snobbish - equally ignorant?

Everything about Halfords - the quality (and as a result, the price point. Perhaps more fairly, the specs) of their merchandise, their service proposition, the focus of their advertising, its all aimed at the lowest common denominator. Namely kids on bikes, Summer Sunday riders and very casual/new starters who may not even be aware of the wealth of LBS available as a 'better' alternative. 

And to be fair, the elitist and intimidatory nature of a lot of LBS does make Halfords the better option for a lot of the above mentioned people.

If Halfords really wanted to, they could reposition themselves as a true specialist destination (a 'proper' bike shop if you will) in no time at all; tweak the ranges, change the image/adverts to a more serious/"professional"/slightly less fun-family-orientated look, invest a bit more in staff training and retention... and blow a lot of LBS away in the process.

The reason I'm guessing they don't is that appealing to and providing for the bulk and volume of the aforementioned lowest common is just more profitable.

The advert simply isn't aimed at us.


----------



## G3CWI (25 Jun 2013)

Risex4 said:


> Perhaps because the mass market they generally target are also - if I may be so snobbish - equally ignorant?
> 
> Everything about Halfords - the quality (and as a result, the price point. Perhaps more fairly, the specs) of their merchandise, their service proposition, the focus of their advertising, its all aimed at the lowest common denominator. Namely kids on bikes.


 
Ahh yes. All those kids on their Boardman bikes.


----------



## jonny jeez (25 Jun 2013)

Risex4 said:


> Perhaps because the mass market they generally target are also - if I may be so snobbish - equally ignorant?
> 
> Everything about Halfords - the quality (and as a result, the price point. Perhaps more fairly, the specs) of their merchandise, their service proposition, the focus of their advertising, its all aimed at the lowest common denominator. Namely kids on bikes, Summer Sunday riders and very casual/new starters who may not even be aware of the wealth of LBS available as a 'better' alternative.
> 
> ...



I know what you mean but I disagree.

I suspect Halfords unique offering is its attractiveness to "new" riders. Some of which may of course be kids but the growing masses are middle aged types with a good deal of disposable income.

In my mind they could have written a fantastic campaign that built on this position and harvested all of those types that are smitten by the *idea* of riding but find all those "proper" bike shops a little intimidating or perhaps too full on for their tastes..


----------



## martint235 (25 Jun 2013)

jonny jeez said:


> I know what you mean but I disagree.
> 
> I suspect Halfords unique offering is its attractiveness to "new" riders. Some of which may of course be kids but the growing masses are middle aged types with a good deal of disposable income.
> 
> In my mind they could have written a fantastic campaign that built on this position and harvested all of those types that are smitten by the *idea* of riding but find all those "proper" bike shops a little intimidating or perhaps too full on for their tastes..


 I agree with risex4 though, they've gone for their market. To cater for the middle masses with large disposable incomes would involved repositioning themselves as a high end retailer rather than where they are now. That's a whole different ball game than just one advert.

If you have £1500 to spend on a bike, are you going to Halfords? If that advert showed lots of MAMILs on £300 bikes sold by Halfords, would you have changed your mind?


----------



## Roadrider48 (25 Jun 2013)

The problem with most bike shops is that you can't touch anything for less than £800! Although obviously better quality merchandise it is quite often beyond a lot of people's means. It doesn't mean you're not serious about biking if you have a cheap bike. My experience of Halfords is that their customer service generally isn't great, but not everything they sell is rubbish.


----------



## jonny jeez (25 Jun 2013)

Risex4 said:


> The advert simply isn't aimed at us.


 
I get that, but this isn't my point. I don't dislike it because it doesn't appeal to me. I dislike it because it perpetuates the opinion that cyclists are odd, aggressive, geekish, hardcore, road warriors. Oh ad while we're at it, cyclist don't get hurt when we drive them off the road into a ditch.

I'm thinking of penning a letter to Paul McClenaghan, which I know is a waste of time but it might make me feel happier.


----------



## Roadrider48 (25 Jun 2013)

True! Cyclists are the underclass of the roads, according to most drivers. A big part of biking is just trying to stay alive.


----------



## G3CWI (25 Jun 2013)

Roadrider48 said:


> A big part of biking is just trying to stay alive.


 
I am glad that you are not advising Halfords on the content of their adverts if that is your view.


----------



## Risex4 (25 Jun 2013)

jonny jeez said:


> In my mind they could have written a fantastic campaign that built on this position and harvested all of those types that are smitten by the *idea* of riding but find all those "proper" bike shops a little intimidating or perhaps too full on for their tastes..


 

Of course they could have. The very fact that they didn't tells you all you need to know about the market Halfords are consciously catering to. The rise of the MAMIL market is reflected in the rise of the Boardman. A bit more serious then Halfords bikes perhaps used to be, but if Halfords thought for one second that the "serious" MAMIL market was they key way to go, we'd have Boardmans at 2-3 times the price already and floor space given over in store to match it.



Roadrider48 said:


> The problem with most bike shops is that you can't touch anything for less than £800! Although obviously better quality merchandise it is quite often beyond a lot of people's means. It doesn't mean you're not serious about biking if you have a cheap bike. My experience of Halfords is that their customer service generally isn't great, but not everything they sell is rubbish.


 

I didn't mean to imply that Halford's shoppers are all casual non-enthusiasts. They just have a clearly defined target market of "entry" level which caters to the family orientated more. The Boardmans have started to tap into the "serious" shopper (and I'm not saying Boardmans are bad) but they still don't chase the LBS customer base in any serious way.



jonny jeez said:


> I get that, but this isn't my point. I don't dislike it because it doesn't appeal to me. I dislike it because it perpetuates the opinion that cyclists are odd, aggressive, geekish, hardcore, road warriors. Oh ad while we're at it, cyclist don't get hurt when we drive them off the road into a ditch.


 
Yeh, I get that. 



I just think that for the people out there who are unaware of the war and that these perceived opinions actually exist (i.e the casuals/families), the advert is just a bit of fun and dare I say even a tad aspirational?

Is it a good advert for cyclists generally? No.
Is it a good advert to alleviate simmering tensions between cyclists and road users? No.
Was it designed for any of those purposes? No.


----------



## Roadrider48 (25 Jun 2013)

G3CWI said:


> I am glad that you are not advising Halfords on the content of their adverts if that is your view.


I am not in any way, shape or form advertising for Halfords! Just making a simple point regarding entry level bikes. I bought mine from another outlet other than Halfords.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (26 Jun 2013)

aces_up1504 said:


> <snip> Why not just take what the advert was designed as " Everyone can Cycle" and light hearted.


 
It depends who designed it though, how they sold it to others and how any of them understand cycling in all its alternative glory and horror out there today.

To put your comment into an infrastructure context. why not just accept the green paint cycle lane down the dual carriageway as designed (even if as an experienced cyclist you know it is unfit for purpose and may well get you killed)

Top Gear and the Jeremy Clarkson pantomime persona are designed to be light hearted but many people take his anti anything non car as gospel, thinking and behaving to others accordingly.


----------



## martint235 (26 Jun 2013)

G3CWI said:


> I am glad that you are not advising Halfords on the content of their adverts if that is your view.


 


Roadrider48 said:


> I am not in any way, shape or form advertising for Halfords! Just making a simple point regarding entry level bikes. I bought mine from another outlet other than Halfords.


 I think he was referring to the bit where you said "A big part of biking is just staying alive". That may damage cyclings reputation more than anything.


----------



## jonny jeez (26 Jun 2013)

aces_up1504 said:


> Really you thought all that about the advert. A little OTT. Why not just take what the advert was designed as " Everyone can Cycle" and light hearted.


 

Yebbut.

How can we hope to adjust attitudes in our country whilst still accepting clichés like this as "light hearted". How would we have reduced blatant racism (its page 4, I can play the racism card now I think) if we just accepted it, or sexism, or even more day to day issues like drink driving, smoking, speeding.

All had to start with an acceptance that these things were "bad", before we could even begin to make them socially unacceptable.

Look at this from another angle, fitness is good. Its good for personal fulfilment and its good for national interests (in particular national budgets). However, unlike swimming or running, cycling has additional, latent benifit's to the national economy such as savings on transport, infrastructure, maintenance...its no co-incidence that on a global scale, many large cosmopolitan cities now invest a good deal of time and PR in promoting cycling.

So why dont we invest time changing attitudes?...because we are still just accepting it.

Would we find it odd if an advert for speedo illustrated swimmers as safety geeks, or if Nike presented marathon runners as Hardcore yob's?

I have to calm down I'm getting a bit ranty, apologies


----------



## srw (26 Jun 2013)

jonny jeez said:


> Would we find it odd if an advert for speedo illustrated swimmers as safety geeks, or if Nike presented marathon runners as Hardcore yob's?


 
Whereas you find it offensive that an advert for Halfords presents cyclists as all sorts of ordinary people? Interesting.


----------



## jonny jeez (26 Jun 2013)

srw said:


> Whereas you find it offensive that an advert for Halfords presents cyclists as all sorts of ordinary people? Interesting.


 
@srw, it does nothing of the sort...have you read any of my posts on this? It presents them as the apposite, that is what I find offensive. If it portrayed them as ordinary people, like you and me then I would have nothing to be upset about would I now?.


----------



## Archie_tect (26 Jun 2013)

Have you *seen* the advert to the end srw?

... the grimacing, elbows-out, aggressive, smug, me-first portrayal of normal people cyclng isn't an image I would feel comfortable airing at 6pm on national television... but then I'm not an advertising mogul.


----------



## srw (26 Jun 2013)

Errr.... Yes. It's a clever mashup of preconceptions about professional cyclists with the fact that there are loads of ordinary people who ride.


----------



## jonny jeez (26 Jun 2013)

srw said:


> Errr.... Yes. It's a clever mashup of preconceptions about professional cyclists with the fact that there are loads of ordinary people who ride.


 

That's your view.

My view is its a clichéd illustration of damaging, stereotypical and incorrect views of the cycle fraternity that perpetuates the position that cyclists are odd, different and in fact as far from "Ordinary" as people may want to be.

Oh and its fun to see them crash in a comedy heap at the side of the road, lets try that at the weekend.


----------



## Archie_tect (26 Jun 2013)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2THe_10dYs&feature=player_embedded


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjRHS63K1aM

http://www.hembrow.eu/personal/bikevids4.html
Take a few minutes to enjoy the last link above.... bit different from the Dutch perspective... easier to recognise now why Halfords haven't got a clue, and what an opportunity they've missed?


----------



## Hip Priest (26 Jun 2013)

Good advert, I thought. Advertising cycling to non-cyclists is *a good thing*. I once dragged my fat arse into Halford's and bought a cheap MTB for riding to work.

That was 2 years and 8000 miles ago.

So nerrrrr!


----------



## DRHysted (26 Jun 2013)

I have come to the conclusion that I am watching a different advert.


----------



## Tim Hall (27 Jun 2013)

All this and no one has pointed out the slowing down signal (0:34) is done with the wrong hand.


----------



## Cupra (27 Jun 2013)

Its far too long.


----------



## Archie_tect (27 Jun 2013)

Has anyone actually seen the advert on ITV yet?


----------



## hobbitonabike (27 Jun 2013)

Wow this thread is amazing!!! The level of subtext you can read into something is infinite!! I just took it as a light hearted mickey take at all the stereotypes in cycling and that none of them matter if there is an ice cream van at the end


----------



## DWiggy (27 Jun 2013)

Superb!


----------



## jonny jeez (27 Jun 2013)

EbonyWillow said:


> Wow this thread is amazing!!! The level of subtext you can read into something is infinite!! I just took it as a light hearted mickey take at all the stereotypes in cycling and that none of them matter if there is an ice cream van at the end


 
As Archie says, just goes to show how different we all are...and that's got to be a good thing.


----------



## G3CWI (29 Jun 2013)

Those Tour de France lads seem to have been taking tips from the Halfords advert.


----------



## Crackle (29 Jun 2013)

It's a great advert. I'm afraid I'm rather amused by some of the analysis. I've got Jonny Jeez down as the bloke who goes over the handlebars and Archie flapping his arms


----------



## broadway (29 Jun 2013)

Archie_tect said:


> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2THe_10dYs&feature=player_embedded
> 
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjRHS63K1aM
> ...





Gotta be a fail, not enough lycra


----------



## Shux (29 Jun 2013)

But the advert like it or loathe it, it is doing its job as people are talking about it !!!


----------



## wiggydiggy (29 Jun 2013)

Archie_tect said:


> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2THe_10dYs&feature=player_embedded
> 
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjRHS63K1aM
> ...




I'm changing my mind, these are miles better than the Halfords ones


----------



## G3CWI (29 Jun 2013)

Archie_tect said:


> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjRHS63K1aM
> 
> http://www.hembrow.eu/personal/bikevids4.html
> Take a few minutes to enjoy the last link above.... bit different from the Dutch perspective... easier to recognise now why Halfords haven't got a clue, and what an opportunity they've missed?




Possibly the dullest advert ever.


----------



## adamhearn (30 Jun 2013)

Great advert from Halfords


----------



## Ladytrucker (30 Jun 2013)

What advert? I have Sky+


----------



## Kookas (30 Jun 2013)

Why can't anyone advertise bikes normally? It's always portrayed as some kind of specific event. What about showing how a bike can be better for getting to work? Surely the whole 'rush hour traffic' thing is a cow just waiting to be milked?


----------



## Archie_tect (1 Jul 2013)

Shux said:


> But the advert like it or loathe it, it is doing its job as people are talking about it !!!


True [sorry  ]
I don't like the idea that Crackle's been down our street, especially since it's a cul-de-sac so he can't claim it was accidental...


----------



## jonny jeez (1 Jul 2013)

Kookas said:


> Why can't anyone advertise bikes normally? It's always portrayed as some kind of specific event. What about showing how a bike can be better for getting to work? Surely the whole 'rush hour traffic' thing is a cow just waiting to be milked?


 

True.

Check out the ITV Sports advert, or the shiny new Wiggle ad, both portray cycling as a sport, an aspirational one at that, ITV has chosen to take it down the "serious" route and includes cycling as being as "serious" as the footy. Where as Wiggle is aiming at the family.

Both understand their market, neither of them patronise and they both come across as a bit sexy, admittedly the wiggle ad is pretty cheesy but it is at least portraying a very positive view of cycling, not some threadbare cliché that we really should, by now have stopped rolling out.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (1 Jul 2013)

Kookas said:


> Why can't anyone advertise bikes normally? It's always portrayed as some kind of specific event. What about showing how a bike can be better for getting to work? Surely the whole 'rush hour traffic' thing is a cow just waiting to be milked?


Agreed. I've always found it amusing that ads for new cars show the driver moving along a road with stuff-all traffic, great scenery, etc. Then they buy the car, and reality sets in: peak-hour traffic. An ad showing how little bicycles are affected by peak-hour traffic would be a great idea.


----------



## G3CWI (2 Jul 2013)

victor said:


> Agreed. I've always found it amusing that ads for new cars show the driver moving along a road with stuff-all traffic, great scenery, etc. Then they buy the car, and reality sets in: peak-hour traffic. An ad showing how little bicycles are affected by peak-hour traffic would be a great idea.


 

I see what you are saying but the tricky thing is that cycling in peak hour traffic in big cities looks dangerous to most folk including some (many?) cyclists. Of course showing lightly trafficked routes would be good but the reality for cyclists is that they often don't exist or are in poor condition. Actually my own commute would be a good example of what you are looking for in one way. I can either drive in along a busy main road and through a small town with the usual hold-ups, or cycle using a different route along largely deserted country lanes door to door. 12 minutes longer on the bike (max).


----------



## Kookas (2 Jul 2013)

G3CWI said:


> I see what you are saying but the tricky thing is that cycling in peak hour traffic in big cities looks dangerous to most folk including some (many?) cyclists. Of course showing lightly trafficked routes would be good but the reality for cyclists is that they often don't exist or are in poor condition. Actually my own commute would be a good example of what you are looking for in one way. I can either drive in along a busy main road and through a small town with the usual hold-ups, or cycle using a different route along largely deserted country lanes door to door. 12 minutes longer on the bike (max).



Don't portray it as dangerous then - because to be honest, it isn't. I feel safer filtering than I do otherwise because I'm not relying so much on other people's driving to keep me safe.


----------



## vickster (18 Jul 2013)

And now Wiggle are at it with the TV ads, reckon they used the same ad agency as Halfords who must be laughing at recycling pretty much the same idea


----------

